# Lighting?



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

I know I read something about hedgehogs not being able to have natural light because of the shorter days and stuff. (This is probably going to be really confusing, so bear with me ). Would it be the same thing if I they had like just natural light in the morning, for a few hours? See, I'm usually a night owl and I don't wake up up until late, but I'm changing my schedule before I get my hedgie.  Should I get up and turn on the light as soon as the sun starts coming up, or would the natural light be okay, say until like 12ish? I mean, if all else fails, I'll just get a light that has a timer.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If I'm following what you mean, I don't think that'd work. The sun's rising time would change depending on the seasons, so in the winter, there'd still be less light coming through before you put on the regular light. Unless you're not planning to count the "natural light" hours as part of the light schedule? Sorry, I'm probably being confusing too. :lol: Even if in the dead of winter, she's still getting 12 hours of light, I'm not sure whether the changing morning light times would affect her at all or not. To be safe, I'd pick a time that you want a light to be on and get at timer for it. They don't cost much, usually somewhere between $5-10. If you think the light from his/her light is going to bother you, perhaps you could hang a curtain or something between the cage and your bed to help block some of the light. I had Lily's light point away from my bed and that helped too.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> If I'm following what you mean, I don't think that'd work. The sun's rising time would change depending on the seasons, so in the winter, there'd still be less light coming through before you put on the regular light. Unless you're not planning to count the "natural light" hours as part of the light schedule? Sorry, I'm probably being confusing too. :lol: Even if in the dead of winter, she's still getting 12 hours of light, I'm not sure whether the changing morning light times would affect her at all or not. To be safe, I'd pick a time that you want a light to be on and get at timer for it. They don't cost much, usually somewhere between $5-10. If you think the light from his/her light is going to bother you, perhaps you could hang a curtain or something between the cage and your bed to help block some of the light. I had Lily's light point away from my bed and that helped too.


Yeah, I was going to hang blankets, just because I have christmas lights hanging in my room, they aren't really that bright, but I don't want to disturb her night-time. :lol: But I'll just get a timer, it seems easier.  Thanks!


----------



## dranger88 (Sep 2, 2011)

So is it safe to assume to get a timer to turn on the lamp right before dusk and have the lamp go off mid morning, with natural light all day? Or, is it okay to just leave the lamp on 24/7?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Hedgies need light from about 7A to 9P everyday. They also need complete darkness at night as most are secretive about their night activities and will not come out if there is any light. I have my lamp on a timer and leave it on all day because sometimes it can be cloudy or overcast so there's not enough light getting into the cage from the window. Its just easiest to set it up and not have to worry about it. 

I know it sounds silly to light your hedgie's cage when s/he is sleeping but it effects them the way darkness signals us to sleep (just visa versa). I hope that last sentence made sense.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can alter the daytime schedule a little bit, to work with your schedule. For example, I had Lily's light schedule from 10 am to 11 pm, and she was fine with it. I know most people on here do earlier, but as long as you have 12 hours of light and it's more or less in daytime, you can go a few hours either way to fit with your schedule. I agree with chelsea though, it's best to just use a lamp, just in case it's cloudy or something and there's not much natural light coming in. Sometimes storms can make it almost as dark as night as well, so it's better to be safe.


----------

